# Clear kids soaps with toys in them?



## tracey11474 (Sep 18, 2010)

I only do cp soap but would like to do some clear m&p and put little frogs or something in them for the kiddos. I'm thinking of selling them at the craft show I do next month. Can anyone recommend a natural clear m&p, good mold and place to buy little things to put in them? Thanks!


----------



## DottieF. (Sep 19, 2010)

It's probably a safer bet to buy larger things to put on top of the M&P rather than little things that go in it. That is, of course, unless you have really good liability insurance. I'd go with some small rubber duckies (too big to choke on) on top like the ones at Oriental Trading Co. (if they still carry them--haven't checked in a while).

[/url]http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/browse/processRequest.do?requestURI=viewEndecaCategory&categoryId=388762+1553&sp=true&BP=10679&cm_mmc=google-_-Toys+and+Novelties+-+Adlucent-_-Rubber+Duckies+-+Small-_-a60790e532734bec980da13095e5bf12&ms=search

Dottie


----------



## tracey11474 (Sep 20, 2010)

the ducky soaps look neat! Do I have to buy a certain kind or will any work?


----------



## cwarren (Sep 20, 2010)

How about coins ? Quarter - dime - and some pennies ??


----------



## lulubelle (Sep 22, 2010)

I just saw on brambleberry some soaps with silly bands embedded in them.  Around here they are all the rage with the kiddies.  I plan on make quite a few for an upcoming craft show in october.  I'll include a warning label though i.e.- not for children under 4....


----------



## Deda (Sep 22, 2010)

LOL, I just made 100 bars of bracelet soap.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 23, 2010)

I like this base and it lathers nicely.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/St ... +Soap+Base

They also have toys

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/St ... +Soap+Base


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 23, 2010)

www.orientaltrading.com has embeds, as long as they are soft with no sharp edges you should do fine. Maybe label the bar not for use by children under X years due to choke hazard.


----------



## lulubelle (Sep 23, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> LOL, I just made 100 bars of bracelet soap.



Wow!  I was thinking of making a dozen or so!  I would love to hear how they sell


----------



## llineb (Sep 25, 2010)

I use extra clear M&P base from WSP.  They sell little finger puppets and bendi Ballerina's at oriental trading post.  They also have little turkey and snowman finger puppets.  I put a little of the clear base in the puppets and let it get hard.  Then when you go to embed the toy it wont bubble or float up.  They sell really well...esp the Ballerina's.
Have fun!


----------



## bombus (Sep 25, 2010)

I have tried little lizards and plastic goldfish. They seem soft enough, but
I sent one to my granddaughter, and my daughter said that when the little
feet, or fin, or tail starts to become exposed, it is quite a hard, scratchy thing
in the soap.

So, I found soft, stretchy lizards and frogs at Michaels. They come about a
dozen for about $2.00. I noticed that they shrink a little after the soap ages a 
couple of months. I'm thinking that the plastic toy expands a little from the
heat of the M & P and later, retracts. It leaves a perfect impression of the
original shape- doesn't shrink much. I called them "ice age reptiles" because
they looked like they were encased inside of a glacier!

I have also used rubber erasers that I have found at the dollar store- 8 or 10
in a package. I think the shaped rubber bands will work well.
Have fun!


----------



## tracey11474 (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow...great ideas! I ordered some of the natural m&p from wsp...hope it works ok! I need as natural as can be because my customers are use to my goats milk natural cp soap!


----------



## tracey11474 (Sep 27, 2010)

Just wondering at what temp. is a good temp. to pour if doing silly bands/bracelets in the soap?


----------



## tisci (Sep 27, 2010)

tracey11474 said:
			
		

> Just wondering at what temp. is a good temp. to pour if doing silly bands/bracelets in the soap?



I just made sure it was all melted smoothly & poured. I didn't check the temp. I made some for my brothers & cousins last month & they all turned out fine.


----------



## tracey11474 (Sep 28, 2010)

tisci said:
			
		

> tracey11474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What type/size mold did you use?


----------



## tracey11474 (Sep 28, 2010)

Wondering if Squinkies would work in m&p???


----------



## tisci (Sep 28, 2010)

I used a square mold from Michaels. I got mp soap & molds for my birthday, so I was making all kids of stuff. I put erasers in them & silly bands.


----------



## lulubelle (Oct 4, 2010)

Update on silly band soaps....just finished a large craft fair and I am sad to report the silly band soaps were not a big seller  :cry: 

Lots of people commented favorably but they didn't sell....oh welll, I guess they will go in the goody bags for my daughters b-day party


----------

